# how to tell which year tt is wideband



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

this may be a [email protected] question but, as the topic states. 
does it go by ECU#s? obviosuly Year. 
any input is great thanks


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: how to tell which year tt is wideband (DurTTy)*

AFAIK, AWP (180hp - randomly in year 2001 and up) and BEA (225hp - 2003+).


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: how to tell which year tt is wideband (bauch1425)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bauch1425* »_AFAIK, AWP (180hp - randomly in year 2001 and up) and BEA (225hp - 2003+).

x2


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

can it be identified by ecu #s


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (DurTTy)*

No, its by engine code...You can find the engine code on the far-left of the cylinder head, it is stamped onto the head. You can see my code is BEA at the top of the picture:


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

its in the FAQ, I think..
mine is APP - narrow band..and that sucks


----------



## chrissor (May 6, 2004)

*Re: (robingohtt)*

count the wires on your 02 sensors. iirc 3 is heated o2, 4 is wideband


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

so what your saying is that a non wideband car's ecu will work with a wideband harness? 
some how this sounds iffy.. (specifically 225 models) 
the FAQ for 1.8T or TTs ?


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

Four wires = wideband??
I'm not sure about that, sorry. Both of my 02 sensors have 4 wires and two wires are heater and two are voltage readings for the sensor (to my knowledge). When I replaced the sensors I didn't buy a wideband sensor at least, maybe I should have?
I have a 2001 AMU engine code, 225 without the VVT system. 
Just wondering because it's my understanding that a wideband is the only way to go BT & if my ECU supports it already that would be sweetness!


_Modified by Village_Idiot at 5:05 PM 4-6-2009_


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (Village_Idiot)*

IIRC, wideband is 6 pins.
225 AMU is NOT wideband.


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

hi guys, 
how do I convert from narrow band to wideband


----------



## FOXRCNG11 (Oct 30, 2006)

ive got an 01 awp 180 the 02 sensor has 4 wires so how do i tell then?


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (FOXRCNG11)*

AWP is wideband. Was this your front or rear O2 with 4 wires?


----------



## FOXRCNG11 (Oct 30, 2006)

was my front one just before going behind the firewall


----------

